# Help please. Shunt, Fuse, Circuit breaker selection



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm in the middle of a swap and everytime I look into selecting the fuse, shut, circuit breakers etc I start searching sites and get overwhelmed and go do something else. Getting to the point I need to pic somethings so I can mount my controler etc.

Using a 1k-LV zilla, So 1000 amps peak 156V. I need to select some products that will work and be reasonably priced. I see vastly varing pricing and ratings that are hard for me (Non electrical guy) to determine if are correct for my application.

Suggestions and feedback are much appreciated. Sorry if this is covered somewhere else. I've tried reading and run out of time before I come to a conclusion.

Thank you.

Thaniel

P.S. Forgot to add. I see the fuses suggested from the MFG but what do I buy to put them in? Yah I know a fuse holder but what type. Best source etc? Also I've selected a contactor and I think I am good there.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Don't everyone jump in at the same time. Ha ha . I'm sure those that have the know how are thinking. Doh! another newbe idot. Well I'll give basic out line of my plans and jump in if I'm going a bad direction.

I'm wiring the car with 4/0 wire (already have it now). I've got the main fuses on order. I keep thinking that a fuse holder isn't all that helpful and that I can just bolt the wire lugs directly to the fuse then insulate the entire thing. Sort of a fuseable link. It's not like I should be pulling fuses in and out all the time. at $50 a pop  I better not be frying it often. I also plan to put the fuse in the line between a one of the batteries. Most people seem to mount it right next to their controller. To me this seems to give little protection for a short circuit. I actually plan to put in 2 fuses one in the back pack and one in the front pack.

For an Ammeter I was thinking of something like http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250520108431&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Anyone try one from these guys? Another thought is the zilla will output the motor amps. Do I really need to monitor the battery amps as well? I keep thinking what will I do will that info anyway? Amps is just an indication of realative power consumption and the motor loop current should do that for me. Right? Also isn't the shunt another potential failure point and source of resistance?

Other meter I'll add is a Volt Meter. Pretty standard stuff. I've seen some schematics where guys repurpose the Gas Guage. I think that's pretty cool and may try it.

I've still got nothing on a circuit breaker/mechanical power disconnect. I guess I get one with a rating similar to the recommended fuses?

Thaniel


----------

